# palm tree?



## Mbrockman5 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello all, i have an odd question. I was driving home from work and saw someone cutting down a palm tree and it got me thinking...... Had anyone ever used palm tree wood? I'm just curious about how it is to work with.


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't know where you are. But our palm trees in Florida are not useful for woodworking. Yours may be different.

Had you taken the time to look at the cut section you may understand. Looks like a bunch of cut soda straws.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A recent thread in the Woodturners forum. Not sure what type of palm tree, but it may not be easy to use.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/black-palm-53362/


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

only read another post in the last week about palm. Cant remember if it was this forum or another. The person mentioned something about only using the 'outer shell' of the trunk?

I'd say if it is free give it a go.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Heart of palm is always good to eat. Okay, that's not what you are looking for. Honestly, I don't think you would be able to make anything with a pa tree. The entire trunk looks like a tight broom. It is very fibrous with almost nothing holding the very long fibers together.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

here is a link you might find interesting


http://www.forestryforum.com/board/index.php?topic=25908.0

Not the article I was thinking of but similar information


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

vursenbach said:


> Heart of palm is always good to eat. Okay, that's not what you are looking for. Honestly, I don't think you would be able to make anything with a pa tree. The entire trunk looks like a tight broom. It is very fibrous with almost nothing holding the very long fibers together.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


for eating those are called cabbage palm's only the top part , that is where swamp cabbage come's from , i have had it many time's , of course the tree is gone than. the palm's that i have seen are like straw's , not good for wood working that i am aware of . i live in so. east florida


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

i used some black palm for fronts of some small drawers on a jewelry case. Very strange wood. Did it because the recipient really liked palm trees. I tink no wood is a bad wood just have to be creative in its use. Palm, with all this straw fibres will twist like crazy


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I had a large palm cut down last summer and the crew cut it up in 4ft sections starting from the top. I had a good look at it and wondered the same thing. I have to say the wood looked very interesting and I came close to asking for a piece to experiment with, but didn’t want to interrupt their operation and my wife was saying NO. :smile:


----------

